# Always wanted to try Bow Fishing...



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 14, 2010)

I have no idea where to begin.  Would anyone want to take on a new desciple and show him how?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2010)

Heck I'd take ya buddy, but it looks like your a pretty good ways from me.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 14, 2010)

timber, i am just across the river from you.  let the water clear a bit and i will be happy to show you what little i know.   if you are right handed i have a bow or 2 you could use also .


----------



## jowantacrac (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd love to learn too but, the issue is i don't have a bow or any of the equipment needed and im trying to save up for a new truck =/ So im beyond broke.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like your in a PRIME area to begin...........Im sure you could find soe local folks, West Point is a real hot spot from what iv heard


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 18, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Looks like your in a PRIME area to begin...........Im sure you could find soe local folks, West Point is a real hot spot from what iv heard



for some reason i've heard the same thing......... looks like they might have some perry boys on the lake this year!!!!!


----------



## Jim(BigBird) (Jan 18, 2010)

just a warning once you try it you will addicted


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2010)

West point ain't no good nothing but a bunch of tennis balls and beer cans, I wouldnt even waste my time coming down here


----------



## Jim(BigBird) (Jan 18, 2010)

here's a few pics.

My rig at last years Campbell's Bowfishing Challenge 







My Team at the Muzzy Classic last year






Some flounder from SC saltwater trip


----------



## markland (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Donnie, Feral can take care of ya and is close, but if you ever get up towards Cartersville area, I can try and take ya out or at least show you how to do it!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I appreciate it.  I'll PM Feral One. 

Can you really take Flounder with archery equipment?  How about in GA or Florida?


----------



## markland (Jan 20, 2010)

Believe it or not I am still unsure about the laws for bowfishing saltwater in GA, but have shot flounder in FL, MS, AL and LA, in fact we have alot of good eating fish you can shoot down there.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 20, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> for some reason i've heard the same thing......... looks like they might have some perry boys on the lake this year!!!!!



I think you just might be correct!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 20, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> West point ain't no good nothing but a bunch of tennis balls and beer cans, I wouldnt even waste my time coming down here



LOL!! i need some good target practice anyway. 

Last year I went to West Point for spring break and was casting over carp and hookin em with a bass luer in the back of the coves.........theres alot of them there thats for sure


----------



## Jim(BigBird) (Jan 20, 2010)

markland said:


> Believe it or not I am still unsure about the laws for bowfishing saltwater in GA, but have shot flounder in FL, MS, AL and LA, in fact we have alot of good eating fish you can shoot down there.



You ain't the only one Mark we spent 2 days on the phone with DNR and Fisheries and the final answer we got was "Well i don't see anywhere that it say's you can't" LOL it is kind of crazy to think that nobody knows but we spoke with everyone all the way to the top.

Those flounder were shot in SC and it is legal we also have shot Reds up there but you have to becareful because SC has a slot limit.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it legal to "gig" flounder in Georgia?  If it is legal to gig them then there shouldn't be a problem with "gigging" them with a barbed  arrow... right?


----------



## markland (Jan 22, 2010)

I would think so, but there is nothing in the regulations about anything in saltwater and bowfishing, just about shooting non-game fish in freshwater, but what is considered a game fish in saltwater???  It can be very confusing and when you ask the DNR they do not know as well!


----------

